# will chips away (or similar) be at the annual meet



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I have a small scratch on a wing that could be hid be this sort of thing.

Will they be there again.

?

Andy


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Andy

Excel Dents will be at the National Event, so hopefully they can sort you out.

Details of all exhibitors will be announced soon.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

ta will be glad to be put on the list


----------

